# Where to Buy iPad?



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Best Buy is sold out & the Apple clerk advised me
to call Apple store ahead,saying they might also be
sold out.Do you advise buying on line?Just wondering.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I went to Best Buy and the Apple store on Sunday, June 6th. Played with an iPad in both places but nothing there for me to purchase. I came home and bought one online from Apple that evening. I just received the notice that it shipped and will be here on Thursday although I am hoping (fingers crossed) that it might arrive a day early.

I buy tons of stuff online and have no worries about shopping that way.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Buying from Apple online is perfectly safe. I'd avoid buying from Ebay or little known online vendors.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered one with a local (Apple) store over the phone on June 3, and had an email that afternoon that they were holding one for me.

While we were there picking mine up, we put my son on the waiting list, and we had an email by the next morning that they were holding one for him.

This was for the 3G 64gb model; they did say that there were longer waits for the other ones, especially the WiFi models.  I'm happy we got the ones we did, and that we were able to get grandfathered into the unlimited usage plan with AT&T.

By the way, I called three Apple stores (put myself on the waiting list at the first store), and they were all sold out.  I was told while I was there picking mine up that the girl I'd talked to should not have taken my name over the phone, and that I should've been made to come into the store to put myself on the waiting list.  The policy might vary per store -- and per associate!  Just wanted you to be aware, in case they wouldn't take your name over the phone.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

They are scarce in Australia, but i just received one this morning - I walked into a Hi Fi shop and they had a delivery late yesterday!

Here, the wifi are pretty available, but it is the 16gb 3g ones that hard to get, followed by the 64 gb ones.


----------



## Dellaster (Jun 18, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I went to Best Buy and the Apple store on Sunday, June 6th. Played with an iPad in both places but nothing there for me to purchase. I came home and bought one online from Apple that evening. I just received the notice that it shipped and will be here on Thursday although I am hoping (fingers crossed) that it might arrive a day early.
> 
> I buy tons of stuff online and have no worries about shopping that way.
> 
> L


Similar story for me. I purchased an iPad online from the Apple Store on June 7th. They estimated it would ship the 24th (ouch). An email on the 19th informed me it was shipped and tracking has it due on the 23rd. So the day after tomorrow I should find out what people are excited about. (I've never seen one in person.)

I buy _everything_ online, mostly from Amazon.com, except most groceries. _Tuscan Whole Milk, 1 Gallon, 128 fl oz_ may be the cat's meow, but I draw a line at perishables. 

-- Ted


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

All I can say is, Its a beautiful thing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dellaster said:


> Similar story for me. I purchased an iPad online from the Apple Store on June 7th. They estimated it would ship the 24th (ouch). An email on the 19th informed me it was shipped and tracking has it due on the 23rd. So the day after tomorrow I should find out what people are excited about. (I've never seen one in person.)
> 
> I buy _everything_ online, mostly from Amazon.com, except most groceries. _Tuscan Whole Milk, 1 Gallon, 128 fl oz_ may be the cat's meow, but I draw a line at perishables.
> 
> -- Ted


Apparently my iPad is here in Portland but they say it won't be delivered until tomorrow. 

It started in China, then went to Hong Kong, Anchorage, Memphis, and now Portland, waiting to be sorted...

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ohh, I am getting very excited for you leslie.  
Paula ny


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too!  You're going to love it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Dellaster said:


> Similar story for me. I purchased an iPad online from the Apple Store on June 7th. They estimated it would ship the 24th (ouch). An email on the 19th informed me it was shipped and tracking has it due on the 23rd. So the day after tomorrow I should find out what people are excited about. (I've never seen one in person.)
> 
> I buy _everything_ online, mostly from Amazon.com, except most groceries. _Tuscan Whole Milk, 1 Gallon, 128 fl oz_ may be the cat's meow, but I draw a line at perishables.
> 
> -- Ted


Come live in Seattle, and Amazon will deliver your groceries too. Mine are left on my doorstep every Saturday morning by Amazon Fresh. 



Leslie said:


> Apparently my iPad is here in Portland but they say it won't be delivered until tomorrow.
> 
> It started in China, then went to Hong Kong, Anchorage, Memphis, and now Portland, waiting to be sorted...
> 
> L


Leslie, can you go pick it up? We're lucky, FedEx is just five minutes away, and more than once, I've called to have them pull a package for me so I can come down and pick it up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Come live in Seattle, and Amazon will deliver your groceries too. Mine are left on my doorstep every Saturday morning by Amazon Fresh.
> 
> Leslie, can you go pick it up? We're lucky, FedEx is just five minutes away, and more than once, I've called to have them pull a package for me so I can come down and pick it up.


I arrived here at the office--late, after putzing around all morning looking at ceiling fans and porch furniture for the new porch--and saw a FedEx tag hanging on the door. I didn't have my glasses on and my heart sank, thinking it wouldn't be here 'til tomorrow. Then I put my glasses on and it said, "Beauty/Beach" which is the beauty shop next door. HOORAY! I am just about to plug it into iTunes...

I have to say, for all that money, there's not much stuff in in the box. LOL. I feel like I should get more....

L


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay!  How great that you got it a day early!  Let us know what you think (especially the size of the WWF board and tiles).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> Yay! How great that you got it a day early! Let us know what you think (especially the size of the WWF board and tiles).


TWO days early! That's even better than Amazon! To think that it was in China on Sunday and is in my hands on Tuesday at lunchtime. Sort of amazing!

I need to get WiFi here in the office, I can tell that already.

L


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought you got the 3G model -- ??


----------



## Dellaster (Jun 18, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I arrived here at the office--late, after putzing around all morning looking at ceiling fans and porch furniture for the new porch--and saw a FedEx tag hanging on the door. I didn't have my glasses on and my heart sank, thinking it wouldn't be here 'til tomorrow. Then I put my glasses on and it said, "Beauty/Beach" which is the beauty shop next door. HOORAY! I am just about to plug it into iTunes...
> 
> I have to say, for all that money, there's not much stuff in in the box. LOL. I feel like I should get more....
> 
> L


Congratulations, Leslie!

My iMac 27" i7 just arrived at the door as expected along with what I thought was one of many other little items I needed for my general computer systems upgrade. I bet you can guess what it was. A day early for me too. 

Now which toy do I play with first?

-- Ted


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> I thought you got the 3G model -- ??


I did get the 3G. But it seems sort of stupid to be using 3G when I am sitting here in an office with Internet all around and all I need to do is plug in a wireless thing-a-majig. I had wireless here once but the router died and we've been using cat-5 cables ever since. I think it makes more sense to "save" the 3G for those locations when I really need it. Or maybe it is hard to use up 250 mb in a month?

L


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Your computer lingo is all over my head.  

I got my iPad on June 4; I've sent 9.2 MB, received 161 MB, if that helps.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've owned my iPad for 1 hour and I have sent 2 mb and received 50.3. Hmmm...

L


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Woohoo! Congrats on the early arrival!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

From what I've been reading, most folks burn through 250 megs in no time at all, unless you're near a wifi connection all the time.


----------



## Dellaster (Jun 18, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Come live in Seattle, and Amazon will deliver your groceries too. Mine are left on my doorstep every Saturday morning by Amazon Fresh.


Lord help me, I checked Amazon Fresh and they apparently have service in my area now. I'll have to try it. Thanks for reminding me of this. Is tipping expected? That may make it uncompetitive with my local supermarket if so.

-- Ted


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Dellaster said:


> Lord help me, I checked Amazon Fresh and they apparently have service in my area now. I'll have to try it. Thanks for reminding me of this. Is tipping expected? That may make it uncompetitive with my local supermarket if so.
> 
> -- Ted


Nope, no tipping. I don't even see our guy, he drops off before I get up. Everything is left in secure bins with either cold packs or dry ice as needed. It's a huge convenience, plus both the produce and meat are superb.


----------



## Dellaster (Jun 18, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Nope, no tipping. I don't even see our guy, he drops off before I get up. Everything is left in secure bins with either cold packs or dry ice as needed. It's a huge convenience, plus both the produce and meat are superb.


Great! Thank you very much for the info. I'll give it a try soon. 

-- Ted


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

i would kill for this!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gosh, we have had online ordered and home supermarket deliveries in Adelaide (a very small city in Australia) for several years now.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered my iPad online; I ordered the 64GB 3G when they first came out, so received mine on April 29 or so, when everyone else who ordered early did; 
I buy a lot of stuff online and wouldn't hesitate to order one from Apple that way, but as others said, would be reluctant to get one through ebay. 
Although there is a wait for it, at least you would know when you could expect it, rather than having to check all the time or not know about a waitlist, but I'm not much of a gambler and like the sure thing, even if I have to wait for it; 
I also actually like the sweet anticipation of knowing I'm getting a delivery to my door.

And thanks for the heads up about Amazon Fresh; I'm off to check if they deliver to my small town outside Sacramento; I wish Whole Foods had something like this!


----------



## Dellaster (Jun 18, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> And thanks for the heads up about Amazon Fresh; I'm off to check if they deliver to my small town outside Sacramento; I wish Whole Foods had something like this!


Unfortunately when I went to input my address it told me they're still limited to the Seattle area. I thought they would have alerted me earlier when I signed up with my Amazon info. Such a shame for the rest of us. Lucky Seattle people!

-- Ted


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> i would kill for this!


Me too!


----------

